# Tax code BR - check yours!



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I noticed this week that my tax code for my main job is BR indicting BASIC RATE and means i have been paying tax on my tax free allowance. Or, not getting all my tax free allowance more accurately.

This is the case as i have a second job. But, my second job is working for my friend in a pub every now and then to help him out I've probably taken £500 this year if i'm lucky. So, i am no where near my tax-free allowance and i am owed a rebate.............. For the last two years.

If you have a second job, check your tax situation. You may be due some money.


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

Its because HM Customs & Revenues have made a load of duplicate records, they have some people down as working twice (in the same job) and have adjusted the tax codes to BR etc, it happened to my girlfriend, a quick call to the tax office sorted it out, the woman at the other end said theyd had loads of calls on the matter


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

Gruffs said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> and i am owed a rebate.............. For the last two years.


Maybe not. Has the code been applied to your salary for the whole year and last year? If so, you will be due a repayment and a good one too.

However HMRC have recently messed up big time with notices of coding, mostly for next year (2010/11)

As 80skid said, contact your tax office and explain that you want your full code applied to your main job and a BR code applied to the part time pub job.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

organgrinder said:


> Maybe not. Has the code been applied to your salary for the whole year and last year? If so, you will be due a repayment and a good one too.
> 
> However HMRC have recently messed up big time with notices of coding, mostly for next year (2010/11)
> 
> As 80skid said, contact your tax office and explain that you want your full code applied to your main job and a BR code applied to the part time pub job.


I have payslips since april 2008 with BR on them.

I worked my tax out (i did check it) at about 29% total deductions which my pay is correct for so i didn't even think to look at the code. But, I completely forgot about the £6479 tax-free allowance. So i am owed (i 
think) 20% of £6479 for 2 years.

about 2600 quid :argie:.

I co-incides with my change of main job.

I hope I can get this back as it will a) make the wedding a lot easier to swallow and b) mean i can get my eyes lasered at last.


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

Definite tax repayment then but you will need to claim it.


----------

